# Students! what do you study?!



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

what do you students study? and where?


i really wonder :laughing:


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I totally miss read that I thought it said why do you study?

I study cultural studies at columbia college in chicago


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

and why do you study? i missed that part :shocked:


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

too pass a class


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> too pass a class


interesting motivation  although a very superficial one


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

im not a scientist but i do mind experiments . i practice brain martial arts, somewhat of a brain ninja if you will


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Munchies said:


> im not a scientist but i do mind experiments . i practice brain martial arts, somewhat of a brain ninja if you will


You still have to answer me at the ``Bright people, bad grades?`` thread


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

absent air said:


> interesting motivation  although a very superficial one


I usually learn more on my own time then I do from school. That's always been the case for me.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> I usually learn more on my own time then I do from school. That's always been the case for me.


funny, i have the same roud:


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Over the course of my time at Uni (ie ignoring gen-ed college classes) I have studied digital art, writing, programming, game design, and software engineering. Most of those subjects were in my previous major and will now be studied on my own. Other interesting classes were outside the core of my previous and current major.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

geGamedev said:


> Over the course of my time at Uni (ie ignoring gen-ed college classes) I have studied digital art, writing, programming, game design, and software engineering. Most of those subjects were in my previous degree and will now be studied on my own. Other interesting classes were outside the core of my previous and current major.


cool!!!!!!


----------



## fractal life (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in my 4th year for Chinese Studies. It's been pretty good, I got to study in Beijing throughout my 3rd year, but the final year is really boring. I want to study in more detail the economy and political system of China, but all the modules seem to be crappy and media related in final year for some reason, which I don't feel interested in. I signed up to study China and Chinese, not to do a course in oriental flavoured Media Studies.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

fractal life said:


> I'm in my 4th year for Chinese Studies. It's been pretty good, I got to study in Beijing throughout my 3rd year, but the final year is really boring. I want to study in more detail the economy and political system of China, but all the modules seem to be crappy and media related in final year for some reason, which I don't feel interested in. I signed up to study China and Chinese, not to do a course in oriental flavoured Media Studies.


in my study i have more then 60% chinese people! :laughing:


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm studying Business..


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

owlwaltz said:


> I'm studying Business..


im having an exam about business tommorow :tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I got accepted into a University for Music Composition a few weeks ago. So while my Uni studies have yet to begin ( only half a year or so more ) I suppose I've been "studying" since I was 5. So almost 13 years next month


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I got accepted into a University for Music Composition a few weeks ago. So while my Uni studies have yet to begin ( only half a year or so more ) I suppose I've been "studying" since I was 5. So almost 13 years next month


13 years?! you must be a slow learner hahah :laughing:


naw just joking, good luck with composing! im currently listening to Verdi Dies Irae Solti :blushed:


have a fetish for dramatical classical music, it motivates me to embrace the dark side :tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

absent air said:


> 13 years?! you must be a slow learner hahah :laughing:
> 
> 
> naw just joking, good luck with composing! im currently listening to Verdi Dies Irae Solti :blushed:
> ...


Slow learner, pft. It takes a lifetime to become a competent pianist and/or composer! :wink:

If you like to embrace the dark side of classical perhaps you have heard of Prokofiev? If not here ya go -


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

i know i know!, just giving you a superficial taste ;-)


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

oh my god Walrus thank you for showing me this gem! 
would've hug you but your signature is holding me back :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

The Russian composers tend to be a little darker, here are a couple more piano pieces you might enjoy 











And by the way an e-hug would be fine, just don't try to hug me in real life unless you want a cold limp embrace :laughing:

The signature is more when people insult my commitment to my species when my home planet is destroyed :crazy:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Rachmaninoff + Prokofiev FTW.

Original dark composer wins though. Franz Liszt of course! Based on technical and emotional difficulty. :laughing:
One of the first composers to embrace the use of tritones freely and create dissonance.


Slow 2 minute intro and then you'll be sent to the depths of hell itself.

Part 1






Part 2


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Rachmaninoff + Prokofiev FTW.
> 
> Original dark composer wins though. Franz Liszt of course! Based on technical and emotional difficulty. :laughing:
> One of the first composers to embrace the use of tritones freely and create dissonance.
> ...


Oh gawd Liszt....  

*throws up*

...... He is seriously overrated imo. Don't get me wrong, I would say he is one of if not _the_ best pianist that ever lived, but when it comes to composing he just fails. So contrived and just, just corny. When you take away his flashiness his music has nothing left to stand on. He was the "rock star" of classical music, fun to watch and listen to, but the music really is just immature and forced.

edit: and I know Liszt is "your boiii'" or whatever, so here is a piece by my "boi" that I consider dark, so you might have an opportunity to retort should you choose to do so 

Also has a build up to about 2 minutes in, weeeeiiirrrrdd.....


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

you guys are blowing me away


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not dissing the romantics or anything, but when I think of dark music, this is what comes to my mind. Please suggest anything similar, so I can enjoy that too. :tongue:









(Back on topic, I'm studying psychology in college--graduating a week from now. I was previously studying physics, mathematics, and philosophy.)


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Selene said:


> I'm not dissing the romantics or anything, but when I think of dark music, this is what comes to my mind. Please suggest anything similar, so I can enjoy that too. :tongue:
> YouTube - SCHOENBERG: Moses und Aron
> YouTube - Charles Ives: Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - Emerson (1/2)
> 
> (Back on topic, I'm studying psychology in college--graduating a week from now. I was previously studying physics, mathematics, and philosophy.)


Sadly, that seems to be what all the modern "composers" are making. It's not even music really, there are rules to be obeyed! That is why I like music as a 5w6 INTP, it has a set structure and pattern and you can take liberties with that but those two pieces are just nasty. This is what dissonance should sound like (to me) -


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aaahhh dark music <3

Let's not forget Beethoven. Just imagine if music was your life, and then ya find out you're going deaf. Actually, kinda glad that happened, since it caused this sonata to be born.





Another faveee.







Thrifty Walrus said:


> Oh gawd Liszt....
> 
> *throws up*
> 
> ...... He is seriously overrated imo. Don't get me wrong, I would say he is one of if not _the_ best pianist that ever lived, but when it comes to composing he just fails. So contrived and just, just corny. When you take away his flashiness his music has nothing left to stand on. He was the "rock star" of classical music, fun to watch and listen to, but the music really is just immature and forced.


WALLY, I don't know if we can still be friends. :shocked:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

You're a Liszt fan too!? And it's funny that you post Beethoven since I don't particularly care for him either, although I respect him as a composer which I don't really for Liszt. To me, Beethoven's music is just too, angry. He was the original emo, lol. Although as a deaf musician, he had plenty to be pissed about :laughing: I just don't feel like Beethoven represents a triumph of the human spirit like Tchaikovsky or Chopin does, although I do enjoy Beethoven he just seems kind of whiny to me.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Sadly, that seems to be what all the modern "composers" are making. It's not even music really, there are rules to be obeyed! That is why I like music as a 5w6 INTP, it has a set structure and pattern and you can take liberties with that but those two pieces are just nasty. This is what dissonance should sound like (to me) -
> 
> YouTube - Pollini plays Chopin Etude Op.25 No.5


I like Chopin too. For myself at least, I just find that some emotions seem to require alternative tonalities that are on the outskirts of traditional music theory. I like free jazz also. 20th century music is pretty nasty, but sometimes, I do want my music to sound nasty. :happy: Of course, that's nothing more than my opinion. To each their own.



vivacissimamente said:


> Aaahhh dark music <3
> 
> Let's not forget Beethoven. Just imagine if music was your life, and then ya find out you're going deaf. Actually, kinda glad that happened, since it caused this sonata to be born.
> YouTube - (In HD) Beethoven Sonata Op 57 "Appassionata" Mov3


Hammerklavier is my favorite Beethoven, but I don't really know enough Beethoven to have an educated opinion. I just happened to play that piece a few years ago, and it was really different. I'm pretty ignorant about classical music in general.


----------

